# VapeCon 2018 - Official Video



## Silver

Hi all

We are very excited to publish the *official VapeCon 2018 video !*



*VapeCon 2018
Heartfelt Arena, Pretoria, South Africa
25 & 26 August 2018*

*DOUBLE MEGA EPIC!*

Once again, thank you to the venue and their staff, the ECIGSSA Admin & Mod Team and to all the forumites that attended. And a big thank you to all the AMAZING exhibiting vendors! Local and International! What a spectacular show you put on for us all!

We would also like to give credit to the outstanding videographer, Marlie van Oudtshoorn from *Unbreakable Media *who filmed and edited the video for us.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 18


----------



## Bulldog

Great job everyone, epic Video

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Awesome job Marlie! The video makes me so excited I want another VapeCon now!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Chanelr

Fantastic video!
Takes me back to those days

Great job to everyone.
Cant wait for next year

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Alex

Great Video

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168

Well put together. My wife made it into both videos 

Thanks Ecigssa Mod and Admin team for an awesome event. Can't wait for the next one

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## SAVaper

Double epic and double thumbs up

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Irfaan Ebrahim

brilliant coverage!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrBob

Awesome!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

@Jag2018 , check the official video for VapeCon 2018, which took place in August this year in Pretoria.

Vape scene up here in Gauteng is not bad at all  
hehe

That said, there were several folk from all over the country, including many Capetonians

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## The eCigStore

Awesome video ....TheEcigStore is always proud to be part of Vapecon ...Designing an awesome vaping vibe at every VapeCon that we've attended bringing in the latest trending hardware and eliquids ,proudly supporting local and international brands.VapeCon has become an international magnet where we have our international vendors giving us a surprise visit ....Ryan Curry Howard from Craving Vapour USA...2019 is going to be epic .

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Thanks for the support @The eCigStore 
2019 is going to be great indeed!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi

Can’t wait for this years vapecon I know it’s gonna be epic again road tripping to jozi here we come

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Yuvir Punwasi said:


> Can’t wait for this years vapecon I know it’s gonna be epic again road tripping to jozi here we come



Great to hear @Yuvir Punwasi 
So glad you are making so much effort to be there.
Awesome

VapeCon 2019 is going to be great!


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi

Silver said:


> Great to hear @Yuvir Punwasi
> So glad you are making so much effort to be there.
> Awesome
> 
> VapeCon 2019 is going to be great!


Did it last year @Silver coming this year for some tasty fries meet the guys vape n have a fantastic time

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Just bumping this thread for those that haven't watched the official video of VapeCon 2018

If you haven't seen it and haven't attended VapeCon before, take a few minutes and check it out 

(Click on the video in the first post at the top of this thread)

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Chanelr

This year I am definitely taking a bigger bag

Reactions: Like 1


----------

